# Are These The Best Backup Lights?



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm looking to get some really good backup lights for the F250. The thing is so long that the backup lights might as well be 3 miles away from the driver's seat. I need some really bright aftermarket backup lights. I found these from AW Direct. They look to be really good. Has anyone tried them out?

http://www.awdirect.com/catalog.cfm?dest=itempg&itemid=6125&secid=68&linkon=subsection&linkid=99

I'm looking at the HL-901 series. Would a double beam be that much better? Price really doesn't matter, I just like the look of the single beam. These seem to be great lights and priced right. I don't want to cheap out on them.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ive never seen those but they look really nice. If you get them let us know how they are. I just bought some cheapies from autozone for this year to hold me over until I find something I really like. The ones you found look like what I was looking for.


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

I like these ones: 
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200318371_200318371
and they are cheaper than the ones you found.
I havent bought them yet, but Im thinking about it...


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

I have something similar except mine are TWO 55w hallogens per lamp for a total of 220w of backup light. Plenty bright!

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thats what the ones I posted are... two 55 watt bulbs in each housing...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

I personally use these.... www.whitenight.com

I like them, because you plug them into your truck's light system, then they come on whenever you put the truck in reverse. They've also got a built in switch so you can turn them on and leave them on.

There's alot of guys that talk about they'd break as soon as they backed into a snow pile, but I've been running them for 4 years now on 2 trucks, and plow just like everyone else.

I've backed into stuff with them, they don't break.

I realize they're somewhat spendy compared to most, but I like the fact I can just unplug them at the end of the day, with no holes drilled anywhere.

Also, you have to realize that the little video is on dirt. When you're lighting up snow, you get a much much better shine.


----------



## ppease (Oct 28, 2007)

I am looking for some LED utility lights. Does anyone know of any? LED's seem to be the way to go, once you get over the purchase prices.


----------



## Lubold8431 (Sep 11, 2006)

From what Ive heard, LED's are not cutting it for backup lights...


----------



## CrownLawn (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree that LEDs are not bright enough. Halogens with a minimum of 55watts is the best I have found in driving snow.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Lubold8431;424674 said:


> I like these ones:
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200318371_200318371
> and they are cheaper than the ones you found.
> I havent bought them yet, but Im thinking about it...


I think that price is for only one light. So two of them would be $60.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

yamaguy;424858 said:


> I think that price is for only one light. So two of them would be $60.


Its a good thing you can add. Lets hope we will be using our additions skills counting thispayup


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

aw direct has the led utility light and it is brighter than the old trctor light but cost around $120 I have the oval led back up but they are new to me this year so time will tell how well they work.The one nice feature about using leds for backup lights is that because they draw low amps a relay is not needed so you have less wiring.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

yamaguy;424858 said:


> I think that price is for only one light. So two of them would be $60.


The link from the first poster also looks to be per light, not per pair...so these are still cheaper.


----------



## Green Feet (Oct 3, 2007)

Lwnmwrman22,
Thanks for the link. I like those lights. I just ordered them.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Green Feet;425059 said:


> Lwnmwrman22,
> Thanks for the link. I like those lights. I just ordered them.


You won't regret it.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Try a set of amber fog lights in a light or blowing snow and you wont go back to the white lights.


----------



## Diesel Sniffer (Sep 21, 2007)

LED lights for vehicle recognition is great, but for work lights they are not good for many reasons in my opinion. They won't give as bright of a light, or as wide of a light pattern when using them to light your way. LED light needs to be focused and projected in individual housings in order to be effective. That is why you see LED tail lights on new vehicles, but not LED head lights. LED's give GREAT visibility and vehicle recognition when you hit the brakes for other drivers, but not good for "lighting the way" for the operator of the vehicle using them. If you want great visibility, spend the money and go with HID (High Intensity Discharge) fog/driving lights. Very spendy, but worth the money. Another downfall to LED's is the lack of heat that they throw off. We have LED lightbars on all of our squads at work and they are great for recognition, but in the winter....forget it. We actually put snow brushes in all our squads so the officers can wipe snow off the lightbar if they are stuck at a traffic crash, etc for any extended period of time. In blowing snow the lightbar gets covered and the LED light will not punch thru the snow. The old halogen rotators we used to have were not nearly as bright, but they melted the snow away no problem. Something to think about considering we are all out and about in the most adverse snow conditions. Hope this helps with that part of your decision. The lights you posted look like they would be really nice. IF you get them, keep us posted as to how you like them. Good luck...


----------



## Freddy130 (Jan 20, 2005)

I bought a cheap set of LED bulbs for my reverse lights and the were bright to look at but didn't send any type of beam out and didn't light up the ground. I don't know if it was just the bulbs or the way the LEDs work? Just thought I would add my experience with LED lights.


Ryan


----------



## TJC (Nov 7, 2007)

*back up lights*

I use "daylighters" on my backrack stainless steel housing they work great can see any thing behind you also have lights under bumper.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks fora ll the opinions guys. I still really like the ones that I posted. I'm going to think it over a little. I'll let you know what I go with and how I like them.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

*PerLux with Louvers*

Look at one more Here. Scroll down to the 200 series lights on that Grote page. Those make great foul weather lights because of the louvers. Louvers keep the light low to the ground for less scattered and reflected light.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Check these badboys out.

http://store.vehiclelight.com/01911501.html


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

I ordered these but havent gotten them yet...
http://www.awdirect.com/catalog.cfm?dest=itempg&itemid=23062&secid=68&linkon=subsection&linkid=96


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

I use two 4.75'' Hella rubber tractor lights under the bumper. They are plenty bright and under $15 a piece.

I wouldn't put expensive lights under the bumper.

http://www.rallylights.com/hella/rubber_worklamps.asp


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

I just ordered the ones that premierland listed and will let you know how they go.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Check these beauties out...*

Matt from BlueLine Enterprises installed them for me last week. What a difference...backing up is no longer a "squint and seek" operation! Thanks Matt! I love 'em!

Any of you MASS/NH guys should see Matt for any of your lighting options.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't disagree with what you've done there MowBizz,but there are officers out there that will fine you for obstructing your plate. There are around here, at least. Nice lights, are those Hella's?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

streetsurfin';433731 said:


> I don't disagree with what you've done there MowBizz,but there are officers out there that will fine you for obstructing your plate. There are around here, at least. Nice lights, are those Hella's?


I never thought of that until you brought it up street, but yes, I've been pulled over for a blocked plate in the past.

Maybe if you pull them off when you're not plowing, put them on when you are.

I know around here, you can get away with a little more at 2 am with blowing snow, than you can when it's 55 and sunny.....


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

*now can you wire those high wattage lamps right into your existing wiring harness with out any fuse problems?*


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Killer;433750 said:


> *now can you wire those high wattage lamps right into your existing wiring harness with out any fuse problems?*


What existing wiring harness? The trailor hitch?

You'd have to run a new wire from the battery with a fuse, switch and a relay.


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

MOWBIZZ;433712 said:


> Matt from BlueLine Enterprises installed them for me last week. What a difference...backing up is no longer a "squint and seek" operation!


*Do those lamps block the lighting to your plate?? Here in "The Buckeye State" they want to see those licn plates not only in the daylight but they want to see that baby at night as well ! *


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

cjasonbr;433753 said:


> What existing wiring harness? The trailor hitch?
> You'd have to run a new wire from the battery with a fuse, switch and a relay.


*the factory wiring HARNESS at the tail lens. It's easy to tap into those. I was woundering if the factory fuse would hold the wattage.
MOWBIZZ..When you put your plower in reverse do those lights come on A U T O M A T I C L Y *


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*I'm taking a chance that I can get away with it...*

My decision...no problem to move them if needed...they do not block any light from the plate bulbs...Matt did use a relay in the wiring but you'll have to ask him how it's actually wired...He also put a dash switch in so I can use them as work lights when needed.
Yes he used the reverse circuit from the 7 pin trailer connector.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Yes, they come on automatically...*



Killer;433758 said:


> *the factory wiring HARNESS at the tail lens. It's easy to tap into those. I was woundering if the factory fuse would hold the wattage.
> MOWBIZZ..When you put your plower in reverse do those lights come on A U T O M A T I C L Y *


When I put the truck in reverse...


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*They're from Caterpillar and they have...*



streetsurfin';433731 said:


> I don't disagree with what you've done there MowBizz,but there are officers out there that will fine you for obstructing your plate. There are around here, at least. Nice lights, are those Hella's?


A number associated with them...Matt could give you that info ( I believe he has mentioned them in other posts here...do a search on "reverse/backup lights")


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Killer;433758 said:


> *the factory wiring HARNESS at the tail lens. It's easy to tap into those. I was woundering if the factory fuse would hold the wattage.
> MOWBIZZ..When you put your plower in reverse do those lights come on A U T O M A T I C L Y *


So yea, you're talking about the trailor hitch connections.

The factory fuse will not hold the voltage. Some people put a bigger fuse in though.

I think to do it correctly you need to run a new line from the battery. That line should be on a relay and fused close to the battery.

If you want to have a switch in your cab you have to run wires from the front to the rear anyways!!! So why you wouldn't just throw a power wire in the bundle is beyond me........

make sure you get some 1/4'' plastic wire loom to cover the wires with and just zip tie the new bundle to the existing bundles already running alongside the bottom of your truck on the frame.


----------



## KenP (Oct 4, 2002)

Back up lights are great, however I stopped putting them on my truck because I never get more than a season out of them IF I'm lucky. My guys are always tearing them off or they fill with mostiure. That being said, if you get them mount them up high.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

To answer the questions here you go.

1) These are CAT work lights that are typically used on the skid steers.
2) I used the high power trailer battery charge wire(30A, on with ignition) factory feed in the center of the 7pin for my power source. This is a high power factory feed to the trailer plug for charging the on board batteries of large trailers with brakes. I merely used the reverse light wire to activate the relay. I also tied the relay trigger into a switch on the dash so that the lights may be activated when not in reverse also.

Any other questions, feel free to ask.

Matt


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I've got Hella work lights. They are encased in rubber and have a VERY thick glass lens. They have a nice heavy feel to them and are pretty tough. A little pricey though. I wired them in so I have a switch that turns them always on and off. 

Good luck.


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

streetsurfin';433731 said:


> I don't disagree with what you've done there MowBizz,but there are officers out there that will fine you for obstructing your plate. There are around here, at least. Nice lights, are those Hella's?


With all the comments about my back up lights being "unlawful" I have been followed by numerous police cruisers while out plowing or just driving with no attention to them nor me...passed my NH state inspection in Dec with no issues...I would say they are acceptable to my area's law enforcement community...

The additional light from these beauties has been a godsend for night plowing and just backing up in general...no one should be without a set of these in some way shape or form.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I got the ones I orgionally posted, but have not installed them yet. They look great and are sturdy.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i found the bob-cat lights locally....and really liek this pic...so i am gonna try this..


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Dissociative;482593 said:


> i found the bob-cat lights locally....and really liek this pic...so i am gonna try this..


Hey...those are mine!!

I really am very happy with them...!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i have the white nights on my truck, and love em wicked bright to boot.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Man those are bright GoldPro.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

*4u*

Well, i put the lights on a little differently. I didn't like how they looked in person on the top, and they hit my spreader. I drilled and tapped a 5/16 in the hitch and reversed the brackets. I also modified the connector bracket for more room. Lost 4 pin in favor of adapter and on next one i would have moved it left 2" and relocate the lights 2" farther out from center. Wired in with a relay and pulled power and signal from factory loom behind 7pin no dash switch. (do a good solder job guys) and hide relay behind taillight. (upright and greased) 2 things i liked were that hitch will bottom out before lights and same for backing into something flat, and that the spare tire and hitch frame protect the rear of them nicely. I hope they are all i have heard..opening night is tonight....out to dinner with wife who was like "you did WHAT all day...why?" second thoughts of adding a dash switch to turn on reverse circuit should be easy..no need to run wires to rear of truck all under dash.jump power or ground to somewhere...don;t know wire color or polarity though...anyone??..well, enjoy..





i hate to have to chain my ****...arrrrg..


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

I have those mounted to my back rack and they are by far the best I've had. I had Blue Line Ent, install them!!!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I got mine from northerntool for $20 each- round tractor implement lights, I think 55W- they're very bright- mounted them under my bumper on my truck- work great!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

First Time Out;482818 said:


> Man those are bright GoldPro.


yes they are very bright, maybe ill take a few pics of the actual light pattern behind the truck to show how well they illuminate back there.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;482921 said:


> yes they are very bright, maybe ill take a few pics of the actual light pattern behind the truck to show how well they illuminate back there.


Do they hook into the trailer lights? That's the one thing I wouldn't like. I like to have lights back there for hooking up trailers and off loading them.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

First Time Out;483027 said:


> Do they hook into the trailer lights? That's the one thing I wouldn't like. I like to have lights back there for hooking up trailers and off loading them.


they do make a plug for the 7-pin trailer plug, but i have mine hard wired from the battery, and actually the plug they sell lets plug em in and also plug in your trailer.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

thing about the whitenight's is the unprotected wires behind that cover in back...a relay and a switch all open to water spray and moisture...and the back of the actual housing where the bulb went in was questionable IMO...i had em and sold em right away..you also IIRC had to run a 12v to the battery for them right?? or do they use factory reverse for 2 55watts?!?!?! using your own relay off the 7 pin power you get 30amps if you need it..could run 4 lights...i also had issues with many of my recivers not being long enough to go all the way after the unit is on...that really sucked...

other than that...i guess they look good....just my opinion....my person expieriance..


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

I run Hella backup 1500's. great small floods and I can see with my self dimming mirrors. Expensive. Crushed one recently though and it cost me 75. to replace. Ouch!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Dissociative;483111 said:


> thing about the whitenight's is the unprotected wires behind that cover in back...a relay and a switch all open to water spray and moisture...and the back of the actual housing where the bulb went in was questionable IMO...i had em and sold em right away..you also IIRC had to run a 12v to the battery for them right?? or do they use factory reverse for 2 55watts?!?!?! using your own relay off the 7 pin power you get 30amps if you need it..could run 4 lights...i also had issues with many of my recivers not being long enough to go all the way after the unit is on...that really sucked...
> 
> other than that...i guess they look good....just my opinion....my person expieriance..


all good points, i actually bought some silicone stuff in a tube and covered all the wires with it, so it basically made em waterprof, lol

As for how to power them, i ran a wire from my battery, because i didnt want to spend the money for the connector to plug into the trucks trialer plug. there were 3 wires, the power (to the battery), the ground, and a reverse signal wire, which i just spliced into the reverse wire, it has a built in relay.

And yes you do need to run an extended hitch for them you are right.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;483047 said:


> they do make a plug for the 7-pin trailer plug, but i have mine hard wired from the battery, and actually the plug they sell lets plug em in and also plug in your trailer.


Now that's pretty cool. I like the idea of hard wiring them. I always feel safer with things hard wired.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

First Time Out;483440 said:


> Now that's pretty cool. I like the idea of hard wiring them. I always feel safer with things hard wired.


I've got the White Nights... I don't understand why more guys don't run them.

All the hassle of drilling into your bumper or hitch, you're just opening more areas for rust down the road.

I too siliconed the crap out of the wiring inside the cover of the white nights.

I also made myself a 7 pin connector for the lights, didn't spend the $20 or whatever for their plug.

I've got the 2" receiver model, and just pull them out when I'm going to pull a trailer.

I don't really see the need for them when you're pulling a trailer, since they'd shine all over the front of the trailer, and make it even more difficult to see where your backend of the trailer is.

Anyways, for $90 on Ebay, you can't go wrong. They're a non-invasive mount, sure you can silicone them, but when you don't want them, you just pull them off and put them in the truck.

The 2 nice parts are they come on with the reverse lights, OR, they also plug into the hot wire for the truck, so if you're working on something at night, say another truck that blew a hose, you can back up to whatever it is you're working on, flip the switch, and they're constant on.

GoldPro - would you not agree with me, that the first couple of times you used them and backed onto a road, that you were waiting, because you thought there was a car coming down the road, they're so bright??


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

LwnmwrMan22;483453 said:


> I've got the White Nights... I don't understand why more guys don't run them.
> 
> All the hassle of drilling into your bumper or hitch, you're just opening more areas for rust down the road.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% i have used them on numerious occasions while camping to light up the area.

i would def reccomend these lights to anyone who wants a rediculous bright backup light system.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

LwnmwrMan22;483453 said:


> All the hassle of drilling into your bumper or hitch, you're just opening more areas for rust down the road.


ok...well the time for 2 holes drilled and tapped was about 5 min...and rust....be serious..



LwnmwrMan22;483453 said:


> I too siliconed the crap out of the wiring inside the cover of the white nights.


 seems just as much if not MORE effort than drilling and tapping 2 holes..IMO



LwnmwrMan22;483453 said:


> They're a non-invasive mount, sure you can silicone them, but when you don't want them, you just pull them off and put them in the truck.


 and so can tyrone and jose when they steal them for the fleamarket..unless you PERMANENT mount them...



LwnmwrMan22;483453 said:


> so if you're working on something at night, say another truck that blew a hose, you can back up to whatever it is you're working on, flip the switch, and they're constant on.


 i have had good luck setting my e-brake and putting truck in "R" if i need loading lights..

i am not being nasty, i just though well of these until i saw and used them in person...i am trying to save someone else the hassle of getting something thats not all it's cracked up to be ...IMO....just IMO


----------



## 06slvrctd (Nov 2, 2007)

I also have the White Nights and they are really bright. I bought the fixed mount so I don't have to worry about theft as Disassociative says. And as for the reciever mount, you could use a reciever lock just as you would on your ball mount to prevent theft. I think for the money these lights can't be beat. They were easy to mount, and putting some dielectric grease and silicone on a few connections was pretty darn easy. I read a previous post on these and purchased based on the recommendations of many on here. I think they have been pretty much what they are cracked up to be so far.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

the hitch recievers really killed it for me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Dissociative;483467 said:


> *ok...well the time for 2 holes drilled and tapped was about 5 min...and rust....be serious..*
> seems just as much if not MORE effort than drilling and tapping 2 holes..IMO
> 
> and so can tyrone and jose when they steal them for the fleamarket..unless you PERMANENT mount them...
> ...


Soooooo.... you're telling me all the steps that you did only took you 5 minutes?? Plus now you have to chain your spare tire up???

And yes, I AM serious about the rust factor. Here in MN, as soo as you THINK about a scratch in metal, you're rusting, I don't care how many times wash and wax, especially underneath your truck.

And if you've had good luck with setting your emergency brake and putting the truck in reverse, do you really think that's as safe if you're using the white nights and just flipping a switch??

As far as not all cracked up as they're supposed to be, I've been running mine now for 3 years, and at $90, how much can you expect??

As far as "Tyrone and Jose" which nice reference by the way, I have mine mounted in the far back holes, where I need to take the cover off to get to the hitch pin. No one is just walking up to them and popping a pin and walking off in 2 seconds.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

well, no i meant 5 min to tap the holes..i guess i'll see of they rust bad.. i dunno
the tire had to do with where i work...Chicago..not so nice everywhere..just someting i did while i was down there doing the lights.
the truck isn't running when i set the e-brake so i doubt it's rolling..
at 90 i expect the same as the lights i just paid 90 for..
i never got far enough with them to decide theft derterent, so sorry..mis-spoke but i know they get ripped in the city bigtime. If they steal your spare they steal that sooner. whomever they are

sorry if i was rude, but thats what my thoughts were at the moment. they really seem more "homeowner" than "commercial" to me...


----------



## karol (Sep 23, 2004)

*backup lights*

I use a GOLIGHT. Mounts high permanent or magnetic. It's remote control 360 degrees up and down. You can use it as a back up light or anywhere you want to point the light. 
golight.com


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Dissociative;483683 said:


> well, no i meant 5 min to tap the holes..i guess i'll see of they rust bad.. i dunno
> the tire had to do with where i work...Chicago..not so nice everywhere..just someting i did while i was down there doing the lights.
> the truck isn't running when i set the e-brake so i doubt it's rolling..
> at 90 i expect the same as the lights i just paid 90 for..
> ...


Hey...good job on the install...you're gonna love 'em...!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks bizz...absolutly...LOVE THEM.....i mean...bright isn't the word...FRIKIN BRIGHT!!!! i do love them...now if they are as tough as they seem i am happy...

1-is there a weatherproof connector for the wires i missed?...i just greased my 1/4" blade terminals all up with plow grease, but i wonderd about a pigtial i forgot to get...?? from bobcat?..

ohh...and having had both the whiteknights and these...these are much brighter...IMO...they spread the light out better IMO...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nope, this one is the best. Night into day. Starting to use them on my salt rigs.

http://www.awdirect.com/finditem.cfm?itemid=14571

PS You only need one.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

whoa mama....500 a light.....wow....is it brighter than 10 of these lights???.. same price...lol

looks killler...i really want some HID offroad lights....procomps...


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;484150 said:


> Nope, this one is the best. Night into day. Starting to use them on my salt rigs.
> 
> http://www.awdirect.com/finditem.cfm?itemid=14571
> 
> PS You only need one.


crickey, I can supply and install 3 PAIRS of Cat lights for that price


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

hey blue line...what about that pigtail


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BlueLine Ent;484429 said:


> crickey, I can supply and install 3 PAIRS of Cat lights for that price


Yup, and you'll have way more than 3X the draw with less light too. They are awesome.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

agreed, but damn pricey...$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 3bladz (Dec 8, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;484150 said:


> Nope, this one is the best. Night into day. Starting to use them on my salt rigs.
> 
> http://www.awdirect.com/finditem.cfm?itemid=14571
> 
> PS You only need one.


John Deere sells HID work lights too. I was going to price some when I get around to it.

I have some 100 watt tractor work lights mounted in my corner stake pockets but I have to take them out to pull a gooseneck or 5th wheel. I like the idea in front of the lic plate but I dont think we can get away w/ that here. I do know for sure that anything under the bumper won't last. My trailer plugs are bent up under the truck right now. And I cant even keep mud flaps on.
Maybe I'll buy a FabFour bumper with cutouts for lights.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

bobcat had hid for 675 each


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Dissociative;484436 said:


> hey blue line...what about that pigtail


No pigtail, just loomed wire with insulated terminals at the lights, same as on the machines.



Mark Oomkes said:


> Yup, and you'll have way more than 3X the draw with less light too. They are awesome.


OK but how far do you really need to see? Are you backing up at 50MPH? Do you really need that extra distance? Are we really trying to have enough light to film a TV show?

I'll take my value priced, yet quailty lights anyday


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Those Austrian lights have a nice mount system that isn't pictured there. That metal post, not the magnets or bracketed one. There should be alight available that slips onto the round post, which in that pic looks to be just the electrical connection for the magnet mounted one. That's hows I've seen them on Wirtgen equipment. Is that where you were introduced to them Mark?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

First Time Out;424618 said:


> http://www.awdirect.com/catalog.cfm?dest=itempg&itemid=6125&secid=68&linkon=subsection&linkid=99


I finally installed these yesterday and wow, they are rally bright makes a big difference trying to backup this long of a truck.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

why you crying...it's a shortbed lol


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Dissociative;520237 said:


> why you crying...it's a shortbed lol


I know, but I have a wicked tight driveway at my house that has stone walls on either side of it. You can never have too much light.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

post some pics mang!!!


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Rear Plow Light*

This Is what I have On my 02 Dodge...very bright ...Its a off road spot light...not wide

D:waving:

http://trucktoys4less.com/kc-7207.html


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Daners are bright, I have similar but dual bulb.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll ty to get some pics up ASAP.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here are some crappy pics:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The truck is sooooo dirty.:crying:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

..................................


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Last one....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I lied. One more.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

man!!!!! watch out backing up...i though my install was pretty secure and i broke one and had to epoxy it already....yours are really easy to smack...be careful


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm very careful. I don't plow with this truck, so I'm not too worried. I will mount them more up in the frame and aim them down at some point. They are pretty much there just until I get time to do it.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

These lights suck! First, they filled up with water everytime I drive in the rain. So I made a little weep hole in the plastic to solve that problem, but then they just fill up with mud and sand kicked up from the road. Just as I was about to try to fix that one of the lights burned out and they're sealed beams. I'm going to get rid of both of them and look for something new.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

First Time Out;546282 said:


> These lights suck! First, they filled up with water everytime I drive in the rain. So I made a little weep hole in the plastic to solve that problem, but then they just fill up with mud and sand kicked up from the road. Just as I was about to try to fix that one of the lights burned out and they're sealed beams. I'm going to get rid of both of them and look for something new.


White nights


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Should have gone with the CAT lights  Never had any of these problems in over 3 years, on mine or any sets I've installed.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm considering the white nights. What do the CAT lights run BlueLine? I only want to spen like $40 a light tops.


----------



## nosnownogo (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought one of these on e bay for $13.61 . Nice and bright .It is on the Product Showcase tab on Plowsite main page.

www.mototrixonline.com " Light Buster Trailer Hitch Accessory Light"


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

CAT LIGHTS.....80 a set.....the only way....loved mine till somebody rear-ended me and took em out....

read up on this thread about the white knights....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm almost set on the CAT lights. Blueline: drop me a PM. I'll buy them through you if I can.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I just installed my new set of CAT lights from BlueLine. Man these things are bright and look twice as sturdy as my previous set I bought. I like them a lot better. I'd suggest them for anyone.


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

I run the whitenights. Thry installed easily, around my hitch, I have the adater that lets me plu 'em into the traler light socket and still use the socket. BUT, after one season, they are intermittant, and the plastic housing is broken... So off they'll come and I look for something else. They would be great lights for Florida...


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

I have the white night b/u lights, -great during the summer. But the plastic housing broke this winter; -ice build up... They now work intermittantly. They'll be coming off, and I'll be getting something else.


----------



## crabbybob (Mar 23, 2007)

F250 Boss v;550857 said:


> I have the white night b/u lights, -great during the summer. But the plastic housing broke this winter; -ice build up... They now work intermittantly. They'll be coming off, and I'll be getting something else.


My white night lights didn't make it through a single season. They inexplicably caught fire while the truck was parked in the driveway.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

crabbybob;550882 said:


> My white night lights didn't make it through a single season. They inexplicably caught fire while the truck was parked in the driveway.


wow.....white knights getting a accurate portrayal these last few posts..i would also add i had them and sold them 2 days after i put them on...the SUCK!!!!!! NOT WORTH THE HASSLE OF MOUNTING THEM​
HERES MORE



F250 Boss v;550856 said:


> I run the whitenights. Thry installed easily, around my hitch, I have the adater that lets me plu 'em into the traler light socket and still use the socket. BUT, after one season, they are intermittant, and the plastic housing is broken... So off they'll come and I look for something else. They would be great lights for Florida...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;469640 said:


> To answer the questions here you go.
> 
> 1) These are CAT work lights that are typically used on the skid steers.
> 2) I used the high power trailer battery charge wire(30A, on with ignition) factory feed in the center of the 7pin for my power source. This is a high power factory feed to the trailer plug for charging the on board batteries of large trailers with brakes. I merely used the reverse light wire to activate the relay. I also tied the relay trigger into a switch on the dash so that the lights may be activated when not in reverse also.


THOUGHT I WOULD PUT THIS UP AGAIN...also add that the 7-pin REVERSE wire is a COMPLETELY seperate 20amp LARGE pink fuse on the DIESEL trucks (truck reverse is a mini fuse of i think 20amps)...20amps just for the 7-pin reverse...and 30 for the charge on EVERY TRUCK...with 7-pin.. so.....DIESELS might not need relay IMO 20amps is enough..


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

I just had to get rid of my White Nights after just one season, -and I thought I had sealed everything up pretty well. I even used their adapter plug to fit into my truck plug. The switch shorted, drained my battery... For me, these lights would be great in Florida, or some place that does not have snow, ice and road salt...


----------



## gwnorth23 (Jun 25, 2008)

Any other feedback on the white nights? I am 99% sure I will order but just wanted to see if there were any other updates.

Note - Non Commercial (Sorry to be lurking in your forum!), my long driveway only, using on a Suburban so I need something to help me see through the acres of tinted glass. Would be taken off after each and every plow......Thanks


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

in your situation they will work great.The corrosuion is an issue if you leave them on the truck but if you take them off ,then you will probably be fine and btw lurk all you want thats what they are here for.(the forums)


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

you won;t be happy when you see them IMO...


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

I had the White knights for about half a season. Backed up into a small fluffy snow bank, plastic housing came off in snow bank, and then plowed then into the fluffy bank. These lights are not that durable IMO. I now have KC lights mounted on my Back Rack.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i must have a good set of white knights! i backed into a concerte base of a light pole and nothing happened. they havebeen on my truck for about 9-10 months in ALL chicagos weather and still holding strong!


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i have never tried the "white lnights" but have other brands... with a lot of breaking

best the i found are the cicle spot lights ...sold at farm and fleet.. $10... never break , and replacement bulbs are cheap and easy

they might not be as bright as others, or as "cool " looking , but hold up very well, i wouldnt go any other way


----------



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

Lubold8431;424674 said:


> I like these ones:
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200318371_200318371
> and they are cheaper than the ones you found.
> I havent bought them yet, but Im thinking about it...


Did you ever get these lights?


----------



## Joel B. (Jun 3, 2002)

Lynden-Jeff;424716 said:


> I have something similar except mine are TWO 55w hallogens per lamp for a total of 220w of backup light. Plenty bright!
> 
> Cheers
> Jeff


Are these the lights you have? How did you wire them in, separate power lead and relay, or just tap into the factory wiring?

thanks


----------

